# Games with Anthros



## Sagt (Nov 13, 2017)

Are you aware of any video games that feature anthropomorphic animals as the main characters? Please, do tell. If you can find a trailer to go with the name, that would be great too (Edit: Don't feel obliged to post a trailer link, though)

My contribution:

Ori and the Blind Forest. A 2014 platformer with the main character being an alien-looking cat. The game itself is pretty fun, and the music is great.



Spoiler: Trailer











Rachet and Clank (PS4). It's a pretty well-known franchise that focuses on a "Lombax" named Rachet, and all of his space adventures. But yeah, it's basically a third-person shooter and platformer in a sci-fi setting.



Spoiler: Trailer


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 13, 2017)

Starbound features quite a bunch of different anthro races. All the playable characters aren't anthros but I guess it still counts.
Here's the trailer:


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Skyrim with khajiit but you can also mod other anthros into the game





Any sonic game





Crash 





There's a huge list of them that I could keep going but I will save the rest for someone else


----------



## Baalf (Nov 13, 2017)

Rivals of Aether, since Ori and the Blind Forest came up, is an anthro Smash Brothers game with some very tight gameplay. ...Is posting a trailer required, or is it optional?

I'd love to see some good modern games with anthros.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 13, 2017)

Just remembered another game I saw a while back on Steam called Armello. I haven't played it yet, so I can't really comment on the gameplay, but it seems like a 4X genre of game.



Spoiler: Trailer


----------



## Dongding (Nov 13, 2017)

Starfox? Needs no trailer as there's like 500 billion of them out now... we all know the one that matters.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2017)

Guild Wars 2. 
Stellaris.
Impossible Creatures?

Only the ones at the top of my head that have Anthro characters.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 13, 2017)

You can play as the dog in Jet Force Gemini. That was a good F-ing game.






EDIT: OOH! OOH! Conker's Bad Fur Day. :3


----------



## Amiir (Nov 13, 2017)

What about Sly POOPer?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

man... no one mentioned Brutal: paws of fury, for the sega system. loved that game, you can find a windows emulated version now.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 14, 2017)

How about putting any video links in spoiler tags?  Condenses the look of this topic without losing information, especially if you want it to resemble a list that people can easily search.

Back in the PS2 era was a lesser-known platformer called *Scaler*_, _wherein a boy is transported to another world and turned into a bipedal lizard (who might otherwise resemble a cross between Gex and Spyro).  It was a decent game ... I should probably try loading up my old save file and see if I can unlock anything for 100-percenting it.  (I'm also a sucker for concept art galleries.)


Spoiler: official trailer


----------



## Sagt (Nov 15, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> How about putting any video links in spoiler tags?  Condenses the look of this topic without losing information, especially if you want it to resemble a list that people can easily search.
> 
> Back in the PS2 era was a lesser-known platformer called *Scaler*_, _wherein a boy is transported to another world and turned into a bipedal lizard (who might otherwise resemble a cross between Gex and Spyro).  It was a decent game ... I should probably try loading up my old save file and see if I can unlock anything for 100-percenting it.  (I'm also a sucker for concept art galleries.)
> 
> ...


Good idea, I'll edit my posts. 

By the way, I should clarify that I'm not too bothered about whether or not a post has a trailer linked, I just thought it could be interesting. Really, don't feel obliged to post a trailer if you can't find one, or for any other reason, though.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> man... no one mentioned Brutal: paws of fury, for the sega system. loved that game, you can find a windows emulated version now.



I've said it before and I'll say it again. Do NOT, under any circumstances, play the Sega 32X game. The original (at least the one I played on the SNES) is playable, but the Sega 32X game is so bad it makes a lot of Pirated fighting games look like gold.



Stratelier said:


> How about putting any video links in spoiler tags?  Condenses the look of this topic without losing information, especially if you want it to resemble a list that people can easily search.
> 
> Back in the PS2 era was a lesser-known platformer called *Scaler*_, _wherein a boy is transported to another world and turned into a bipedal lizard (who might otherwise resemble a cross between Gex and Spyro).  It was a decent game ... I should probably try loading up my old save file and see if I can unlock anything for 100-percenting it.  (I'm also a sucker for concept art galleries.)
> 
> ...



I have that game. I've yet to finish it. It seems to be a low budget game, but the gameplay's solid. You know, Yooka actually kind of reminds me of Scaler. ...Though Scaler's arguably a better game.


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Nov 18, 2017)

There's a somewhat recent little gem out there by the name of The Wolf Among Us, a noir comic-book styled game. It's a bit more of a point-and-click mystery than a typical game, but the premise is certainly an anthropomorphic one, and based on a DC comic I hear.
It's set in a world where storybook characters secretly exist in the real world, often animal characters, that must disguise themselves as humans using potions called Glamours. A bit like MiB, come to think of it. It's interesting to see such characters painted in an adult–noir light.


----------



## Butt_Ghost (Nov 18, 2017)

The Master of Orion series has Anthro bear, cat, reptile and avian races. It's another 4X genre game. There's been a recent reboot but it was pretty poorly received.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 18, 2017)

Speaking of recent, anyone know of any good recent anthro games?

There was a Divinity game released reccently that, I think, has a Lizard playable race (or at the very least a playable preset Lizard character) but I don't know for certain. It's got good reviews, though.


----------



## Shadowsquall (Nov 19, 2017)

Some of these are pretty popular already but I'll list them for completeness.

As main character:

Banjo-Kazooie series: Bear/bird duo in a fairly old collectathon platformer. (Kinda abandoned series now)
Yooka-Laylee series: Chameleon in platformr. Spiritual sequel to Banjo-Kazooie
Klonoa series: Cat (?) in a platformed. (Abandoned series)
Freedom Planet: Dragon, cat and dog in 2-D platformer
Pokémon series
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series: 1 out of 12 pokemon chosen based on behaviour questions, in a dungeon crawler game. All pokemon talk.
Pokkén Tournament: Pokémon roster fighting 2d/3d stage

Ookami: Sun goddess as wolf in action game
Yoshi series: Dinosaur in platformer
Spyro series: Good assortment
World of Warcraft: Worgen (Werewolf), Tauren (Cow), Draenei (Space goat), Pandaren (Panda), maybe more in the upcoming expansion. MMORPG
BLESS: Wolf-human, panther-human. MMORPG
There are many, many games where they are playable but are not main characters. Here are a few notable ones

Shining series: RPG, At least one playable, usually a wolf
Breath of Fire series: RPG, At least one playable, usually a wolf
Dragon ball series: typically fighter. Eventually that jackal and maybe wolf trio.
Sdorica: Puzzle RPG, Tiger, Bear
Nekojishi: Lion, Panther, Cat
And of course, gatcha-like games like Digimon Links, Sengoku puzzle! Animal Daigassen, Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho, Tokyo Afterschool Summoners, Fight League, Wander Crown, Blazing Odyssey, Puzzle & Dragons, Monster Strike, and so on.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 20, 2017)

Okami is another one. It's about a decade old, but they recently released an updated, high-definition version of the game for console, and the same should be done for PC sometime this December. It has stellar reviews, so it's worth checking out if you haven't already done so.



Spoiler: Trailer


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 20, 2017)

I wouldn't consider Okami _anthro_ specifically, but yep, you get to play as a wolf goddess.


----------



## TheArchiver (Nov 21, 2017)

The art style is not quite to my liking, but I do appreciate the concept. Resident Evil 4's oddly satisfying inventory system as a full fledged puzzler is....nothing short of brilliant.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 21, 2017)

This is quite an interesting piece of game because only one person worked on this game in the span of 4 years


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 25, 2017)

(I noticed these indie titles, but haven't played any of them yet... but I just bought _Night in the Woods_.)

The Crown of Leaves (coming 2018?) (by these amazing creators: Userpage of Lingrimm -- Fur Affinity [dot] net )





Night in the Woods (Weird Autumn Edition) (Original Feb 2017, this extension due out Dec 13th)




( I think you can safely buy the version that's on sale on steam today rather than wait for December 13th 2017, because: "Owners of the PC release of the game will receive this upgraded version for free." )

Unlucky Seven (Coming 2018)


----------



## Butt_Ghost (Nov 26, 2017)

Worth mentioning: Exile and Avernum have character options for a reptile and feline race.
Portal to Avernum

The series is a bit hard to talk about since Avernum is a reboot of Exile and then Avernum _also went on to reboot under the same name. _It's a long-running turn-based indie RPG and one of the few Apple PC-centered game series(though it's always had a Windows port). I'd describe it as the turn-based answer to The Elder Scrolls: It's a fantasy RPG with some pretty good lore, open world and has a lot of similar stats and features. Exile had a survival element to it that was thrown out when it was rebooted as Avernum. Good intros to the series are Avernum 2: Crystal Souls (either version, but I prefer the original just for the graphical difference) and Blades of Avernum.

The anthros are featured in every game in the series, but only the second installments and onwards _(of each reboot, which is where things get confusing) _allows the player to recruit the anthro races as party members. In Exile 1, Avernum 1 and the remade Avernum: Escape from the Pit they're only used as NPCs.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 4, 2017)

I can't believe this didn't come up yet, but the game Ever Oasis is a Zelda-esque game that has anthro lizard and rabbit-like playable characters, as well as a race of fat scorpion-cyclopses. Ever Oasis is a pretty good game, though people often criticize it's replayability.


----------



## Xenial-Lynx (Dec 14, 2017)

My favorites are Armello, Rivals of Aether, and Tooth and Tail.
Armello is a digital board game, in which 4 players compete to take the crown after the king has fallen to dark magic.




Tooth and Tail is an RTS. Each player commands a small army of animals, who use technology found in the WWI/Russian revolution era.




Rivals of Aether is a fighting game similar to the Super Smash Bros. series.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 17, 2017)

If you're a fan of more calm, relaxing games, try any game in the Animal Crossing series. You play as a human but everyone else in the game is an animal and you can befriend them and develop closer friendships with them as you keep playing.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 18, 2017)

The Elder Scrolls series. There's two races that I guess count as anthro.
The Khajiit, who are cat people, and Argonians who are lizard people.
They generally look more realistic than your typical furry character, though.

If running around as a cat-man or lizard-woman in a single player RPG isn't good enough for you, there's also Elder Scrolls Online which is an MMO, in case you want to run around with 20 other cat-men at once.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 18, 2017)

Does Spore count?


----------



## MikeTheBrownFox (Dec 18, 2017)

Here's a* really* obscure game I think every furry should check out. I bolded the word "really" because this game never really gets talked about.
_
Solatorobo: Red the Hunter _(Nintendo DS)










There's not much gameplay wise, but the game's world, characters, story, and the lore are what makes this game VERY unique.

Solatorobo takes place in a world of floating islands traversed by airships and small personal mechas, where French is the dominant language. The dogs in this game are called "Caninu", and the cats are called "Felineko". You take control Red Savarin, a Caninu who makes his living as a Hunter, which is a type of mercenary, as you pilot on your  robot called the Dahak throughout the game, which serves as his primary weapon and means of travel. Much of the story revolves around Red's relationship with Elh Melizée, a mysterious Felineko he encounters on an early mission, with Elh's gender initially left ambiguous. The story gets more better and interesting as you progress through the game.

One thing to point out: ANIME FURRIES. That's something you don't see every day.

I loved this game so much that when I encounted a friend who loves Solatorobo as much as I do, we started creating our own headcanons, and believe it should expand on the media as a whole with a potential anime series or an anime movie. We thought it could be big, since there is a number of furries who enjoy anime.


----------



## arghah (Dec 22, 2017)

Voden = best hero in a MOBA/hero shooter, ever.  Look at dat tail (it has tail physics!)

GoGigantic.com - Free-to-Play Multiplayer Shooter | Arc Games

Also has: a manly minotaur, a "goblin" (pretty much a monkey) mage, a fat lizard-taur fire mage thing, a tentacle witch, a pangolin, the most adorable yeti, and a froggy (and a buncha humans, and a robot).  But Voden is best.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 22, 2017)

arghah said:


> a fat lizard-taur fire mage thing.



Charnok isn't even remotely fat.

You had me at "Pangolin" though. I love pangolins and exotic creatures.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 22, 2017)

arghah said:


> (it has tail physics!)


Sly Cooper probably had the best tail animations of them all; just the right blend of physics and deliberate animations.  How does Voden compare to that?  No point in having tail physics if all it means is it ragdolls around.  Tails are not just strands of hair....


----------



## arghah (Dec 24, 2017)

Not sure how it compares, here's a youtube


----------

